# Canned Veggies



## Turkish (Oct 3, 2008)

Do any of you here make your own canned vegetables? Would like to hear your process.


----------



## rainbowgardens (Oct 29, 2008)

Turkish, 
The only vegis I can are tomatoes and extra green beans. We prefer to eat seasonally in order to get the most nutrition from our food.
However, this year I canned Butternut squash chunks in my homemade chicken broth. I puree it for soup after I open it.


----------



## Lowdown3 (Oct 28, 2008)

We put up a little over 440 jars this year. About half of them were veggies, the rest fruits. We could can meat but ..... I don't know. I just don't like the looks of the stuff  Can you say "head in jar" lab experiment type stuff


----------



## Lowdown3 (Oct 28, 2008)

Here's how to can veggies-






Folks are still debating about whether or not tomatoes can be water bath canned or if they must be pressure canned. You'll have to make your own mind up on that. We've canned salsa in a water bath for years, never have had any problems.

Lowdown3


----------

